# Sony NEX-5



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi guys ok im after some advise, im in the market for a new cam, im currently using just a half decent Sony point a click (DSC-WX1) im looking for a noticeable step up in image quality (clarity) and im stuck between a Cannon EOS 550 or this sony NEX-5, obviously the 550 is a better bit of kit, but im not after total control over every aspect, as i just dont have time as m working, and the appeal of the Sony is using the screen to take a shot (and not the view finder thingy) it helps when taking low shots on cars, and its a fair bit smaller than the 550 (thats an advantage for me)

Im really just after some advise from someone a little more knowledgeable than myself on the advantages and disadvantages of each? and if there would be a big difference in image quality and clarity between the two?

Thanks in advance 

James B


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Been looking at nex5 
with pancake lens james.
Great bit of kit but am waiting for Panasonic gf2 coming out in jan with 14mm pancake lense for shooting cars in close proximity with a great quality wide angle lense. Cost around the same mark plus with bonus of 3D lense available so you can shoot in 3D and view photos in 3D on a 3D tv.
Maybe worth a look.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

See Panasonic videos I've posted in here somewhere

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194320


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I must admit the pics you and some other where getting from those Panasonic cams are very nice, might have a look in to them, im not really interested in the 3D thing


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope the gf2 is in another league and why im waiting for it.
Sensor is different and a micro fourthirds system.
3D lapdancing photos, wahoooooo! 
I want it for the size, I can't be arsed with my dslr all the time it's too large, need something in my pocket.
Nex5 and gf2 are side by side competitors.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I got a 550D last month and can highly recommend. It's as easy as any point and shoot to use if you want, but has all the manual features too. Great full HD videos as well.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I really like these new compact/changeable lens cameras like the GF1 and NEX. The video is awesome on the 550D. If i were taking detailing photos while detailing i wouldnt even consider getting the DSLR out. So much better with a small compact as i found i could just keep it in my pocket and use it as and when.
Phil


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats kind of my reason for looking at this cam, im not a photographer i just want a cam that will do my work justice, i dont like view finders, the new panasonic looks good but touch screen for me is a no no, so its going to be the NEX 5 i think


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Was looking at that myself along with a tz10. But decided on a canon 1000d and im probably going to go for a dedicated hd video cam. With slrs u hav always got presets for quick pics in a hurry. Then u can get more detailed shots for finished shots. I really love how much you can alter the settings on a DSLR. But i understand about the quickness thing. The canon u mentionen is meant to top notch, mine budget wouldnt allow. Also jessops do 0% credit spread over 6 months for cameras over £300


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

james b said:


> Thats kind of my reason for looking at this cam, im not a photographer i just want a cam that will do my work justice, i dont like view finders, the new panasonic looks good but touch screen for me is a no no, so its going to be the NEX 5 i think


James - knowing what I do about the types of photography you like and would want to produce I think this would be an excellent but of kit for you. I used one recently and found the "background defocus" where the background is thrown out of focus without making any aperture adjustment, could work well on your shots.

I also think it would be much more useable as a detailers work cam" and a very handy size too.
HTH


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

a 550 "better" than a NEX-5? Am I reading right?

There are quite a few users out there who've moved on from top-end dSLRs to one of these (I know one who went from a 5D and another from a sony alpha 700) and they're both very happy with picture quality. The NEX seriously kicks butt and is a very nice camera. The 550 will feel like an oversized toy in comparison.

Remember, though, that any wide-angle will distort and "wide" is relative to sensor size. A FF 10mm is not the same as an EVIL 10mm. A 10mm lens' field of view is around 20mm at FF equivalents if the sensor is half the size. And to get any real close ups with a "wide angle" you have to be on top of the object, meaning you'll probably put a shadow into the picture. I've seen what a ContourHD can do and a GoPro and for certain things, they're great. Wide Angle isn't the answer to everything, though....

Bret


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, any sort of guidance is helpful for me on this as im not clued up at all 



bretti_kivi said:


> a 550 "better" than a NEX-5? Am I reading right?
> 
> There are quite a few users out there who've moved on from top-end dSLRs to one of these (I know one who went from a 5D and another from a sony alpha 700) and they're both very happy with picture quality. The NEX seriously kicks butt and is a very nice camera. The 550 will feel like an oversized toy in comparison.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bret, i was going to go for the kit with both lenses, one is the wide angle 16mm (this is good for me trying to take shots of cars in garages etc) and the other is the 18-55, will these do the trick? and do you know what other lenses fit the NEX5 ?



dubnut71 said:


> James - knowing what I do about the types of photography you like and would want to produce I think this would be an excellent but of kit for you. I used one recently and found the "background defocus" where the background is thrown out of focus without making any aperture adjustment, could work well on your shots.
> 
> I also think it would be much more useable as a detailers work cam" and a very handy size too.
> HTH


Thanks mate, thats kind of the thing, i love the type of shots the likes of you and Bryan can get with all your gear, but i also appreciate its not so much about the cam, as it is you knowing what to do with it, im not about to go adjusting settings all the time, i want something i can pull out my pocket take a snap and carry on working, i kind of have that with the point a click i use now and whilst i feel i can take an ok pic (ie see a shot) i just dont feel the clarity is there, i had a play with this cam in the sony shop and it was a step up from what im using for sure, i think my minds made up


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

IIRC it's a standard Sony / Minolta fit, so a 2.8 28-75 from Tamron should be pretty damned good....the two mentioned above are a nice start point IMO and I think with time you'll understand more about what you want.

Bret


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've recently got a NEX 5 and I'm very impressed with it. I've downsized from a SLR setup and I couldn't be bothered carrying it around.

Its essentially an advanced compact camera rather than a simplified SLR but there are a lot of settings if you want to get adventurous. I had a look at the GF1 and potential GF2 but I preferred the sony. The Panasonics are a bit more expensive too.

The lens mount is bespoke to the the NEX but there are adapter rings available for all sorts of lenses but as far as I'm aware unless you are using the sony adapter for the sony lenses you will have to focus manually.

Just in case you weren't aware there are fantastic reviews on www.dpreview.com

Sony are giving the VAT back if you buy before christmas and you can get 6% cashback through quidco if you buy from Jessops which brings the 16mm and 18-55mm kit down below £500.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Well i got it in the end, and so far im very impressed with the NEX-5, messed around with all the settings etc and im getting some great shots with it, i guess the real test is to see if it anyone notices in my next write up


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

james b said:


> Well i got it in the end, and so far im very impressed with the NEX-5, messed around with all the settings etc and im getting some great shots with it, i guess the real test is to see if it anyone notices in my next write up


You can overanalyze choices like this, just get the camera and use it is sometimes the best advice!

You've done the right thing mate, I am sure it will work out for you, can't wait to see the results!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

post some pics mr b 

intereste din seeing how they have come out


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Now £349 at best buy as advertised in the sun today grrrrr
What to do what to do.


----------

